
Countdown to timestamp 1,500M - nitramm
http://timestamp.online/countdown/1500000000
======
darrelld
Wow, we're about to see the end of the 1,400M era. The 1,400M era saw me
moving to the big city and getting pushed into project management.

Hoping the 1,500M era is nothing but good memories of getting my hands dirty
again.

~~~
sofaofthedamned
Good point. It saw me gain a teenager (second hand) by virtue of being in a
relationship with somebody and I love it. Looking forward to 1.5, where we'll
hopefully get our house bought together and make a proper life.

~~~
aleo
what's a proper life?

------
netcraft
some info to save someone else from having to look it up

    
    
      1 400 000 000 was 5/13/2014, 11:53:20 AM
      1 600 000 000 will be 9/13/2020, 7:26:40 AM
      1 000 000 000 was 9/8/2001, 8:46:40 PM
      2 000 000 000 will be 5/17/2033, 10:33:20 PM
      2^32-1 (4 294 967 295) will be 2/7/2106, 12:28:15 AM
    
      100 million seconds is a little over 3 years
      1 billion seconds is almost 32 years.

~~~
sector777
I remember 1e+9 because it shifted a log file over by 1 character. And less
than a week later I was out of a job (travel industry).

~~~
mulmen
Was that a coincidence? Please don't leave us hanging.

~~~
profmonocle
1 billion Unix time was September 8, 2001.

~~~
isostatic
Sep 9th actually. 0146 GMT.

------
isostatic
I remember staying up late (uk time), watching the seconds on my 17" 4x3 cry
running on Debian tick over to 1e9 back in September 2001, with slashdot open
on the side.

Now, 500 million seconds later I'll be watching the counter on an ubuntu
laptop. Not quite as late as I'm in Washington DC on business, and I abandoned
/. a couple of years ago.

It amazes me how much changes, but also how little things change.

------
bryanculver
Wow, in the last 100M seconds I've gotten married, bought a house, had two
kids, graduated college, started my own company. That's one heck of a metric.

------
nitramm
But be aware with your celebration. It can be slightly off due to leap
seconds.
[https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/327361/openbsd-6-0-...](https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/327361/openbsd-6-0-ntpctl-
says-clocked-synced-but-is-26-seconds-behind/327403#327403)

~~~
amptorn
A leap second coming between now and Unix time 1500000000 would certainly be
unexpected. I doubt any software in the world is ready for that.

~~~
evv
Really, your organization isn't prepared to handle an _emergency_ leap second?
Tsk, tsk.. /s

------
ethan_harris
At the beginning of 1.4 I was just a freshman. Now, at the beginning of 1.5,
I'm just a different kind of freshman.

------
sandov
Shouldn't we celebrate changes in the binary representations instead of
decimal?. After all, that's how it's stored.

------
DamnInteresting
And only 7,494 days, 5 hours, 22 seconds until timestamp -2,147,483,648
(assuming your system uses the original Unix signed 32-bit integer time
format).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem)

------
niftich
And happy 1500000000!

~~~
kbaker
Yay! Here's to the next 100 million! or 500 million! Cheers!

------
breadbox
Back in 2001 my social circle had a "gigasecond party" where we got together
to cheer the moment of 1000000000. Like New Years, except that it was during
the afternoon.

~~~
DamnInteresting
My wife and I calculated her 1 billionth second of life and observed the
moment (I was already past mine when we thought of the idea). It occurs at
31.7097919838 years of age.

------
impish19
This is like New Year for geeks

------
nitramm
It looks that next interesting timestamp will be in 4 months -
[http://timestamp.online/article/countdown-to-interesting-
tim...](http://timestamp.online/article/countdown-to-interesting-timestamps)
:)

------
JdeBP
Noted at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14758615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14758615)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14764504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14764504)
.

------
nitramm
This post was for shirt time period first on hacker news. More than 2k people
arrived during first hour. For more details you can check my analysis -
[https://goo.gl/iKM3kV](https://goo.gl/iKM3kV)

------
mkmk
On a mac, you can keep track by opening the terminal and running the command
"date +%s" (no quotes).

~~~
nitramm
To see the countdown, you can use:

    
    
      while true; do echo $((1500000000 - `date +"%s"`)); sleep 1; done

~~~
isostatic
Sleep 1 means that you could miss it, as the loop will take >1 second to run
(the fork isn't instantaneous)

------
ninju
The website 'honors' the max time
[http://timestamp.online/countdown/2147483647](http://timestamp.online/countdown/2147483647)
(it gives the same value for all URLs larger than it)

~~~
WorldMaker
To truly honor it, it should overflow into negative seconds before the epoch.

------
jordigh
I remember the 1234567890 celebrations. I saved the IRC log from #1234567890
on Freenode.

~~~
bdamm
pastebin pls!

~~~
jordigh
Okay, fine:

[http://jordi.platinum.linux.pl/1234567890_prelim.txt.gz](http://jordi.platinum.linux.pl/1234567890_prelim.txt.gz)

I don't know what's going on with some of the encodings there, but I expect
people were simply sending pre-UTF8 encodings.

~~~
bdamm
Wow, thank you for that. I had no idea IRC still had that much energy in 2009!

~~~
jordigh
There's still lots of IRC activity today, but I couldn't find a 1500000000
celebration.

------
BaTnz
That was epoch! ;)

------
jerry40
Which means we're not getting younger

